# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 2022 Verified Facebook BM Accounts With High Daily Limits

## PeterM1

Hello everyone, i am selling verified Facebook BM accounts with high daily limits

Available countries and Type are :

USA /UK /French/ Hong Kong/ Spanish/ German/ Canadian.


Prices:

Verified BM With 1000 Daily limit : $150
Verified BM With 2500 Daily limit : $200
Verified BM With 5000 Daily limit : $350



Payment Method:

-Bitcoin
-payooner
-Skrill
-Usdt


Account provided with full information ( Facebook id, Fb Password, Email , Email password, Documents, 2fa Code, Cookies and BM link in Excel).

Delivery after getting payment, may take Maximum 15 minutes to 1 hour (depends on quantity).


Refund policy :

If the account gets a login problem, I will fix it immediately or refund.


To buy message me at:

Telegram: @PeterMayerr

Skype: live:.cid.bfb3613d35790b63

----------

